# photos of my 1st project (Art Easel)



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

forgot to upload photos. This was the 1st project that was made and very pleased how it turned out. My motto....measure twice...cut once...material was red oak....
thanks for looking.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

asrubin

Nice looking project, I do agree with you "Check twice"

Have a great day and a better tomorrow!
John


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great project!

Are you sure it's your first?

only recommendation (friendly advice) I could make is to cut your bolts down on the task light and put acorn nuts on instead. As someone who seems to catch my skin on any protruding object, I try to make things as 'snag free' as possible. Acorn nuts also give a more 'finished' look.

Good project, keep them coming!


----------



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks for your suggestion about acron nuts. I never heard of them, but I will look it up and apply to project.
thks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's an example, I hope it helps!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job asrubin

I'm sure it will be used for a long tme I like the light on the side, nice touch 
adding the cap nuts would also be a nice touch,(dress up) but you may want to thing about tee nuts, that way you don't have anything sticking out to get hung up on...It's a male female fastners so to speak with a small couter bore hole to hold the tee nut in just a little bit you will not ever see the tee nut sticking out,just flush with the stock.
Just a user tip on the tee nuts, cut off the little sparp points you don't need them and in that way it will not split the wood out when you tap them in place... 

===========



asrubin said:


> forgot to upload photos. This was the 1st project that was made and very pleased how it turned out. My motto....measure twice...cut once...material was red oak....
> thanks for looking.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Good job, asrubin! Now we want to see the art work you produce on the easel


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good looking easel! Nice job. I wish I had such a nice easel when I was doing a lot of painting years ago! Excellent!

Corey


----------



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks for all comments..and all will be used...this project took about 1 1/2 days due to the fact that I play golf in the morning...work in the afternoon (that is on these projects). My next one is a adarondack chair... 2 items of art that wife painted...she is good...............
thanks for looking


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

asrubin said:


> 2 items of art that wife painted...she is good...............
> thanks for looking


No, she's not good.....she's great. Now I see why you made the easel.....she definitely needs and deserves it. Very nice job by you both...... :sold: 

Ed......


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

asr. I just managed to see the paintings (slow server earlier). Too much talent in one family can't be healthy  
Nice work all round :sold:


----------

